# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Run other apps with your own developed Windows Phone App?

## ekke

Is possible to run other installed application on Windows Phone with your own developed code on Windows Phone? 
And if it possible how is it done?

----------

